# Terrier



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wanted to gauge the opinions of people on here and get some advice on what to do with my little ninja.

She was originally bought by her previous owner as a working terrier and had shown some promise with him on rats and rabbits. Sunday she got herself down a rabbit hole, we ended up ripping the gorse bush it was under apart and dragging her out by her tail after about 15 -20 mins as she was not coming out.

The thing is she has been a much calmer dog since then, *can digging release some calming pheromones? *

I know I need to work on her recall (if possible lol) and other training but how would I (should I decide that is what I want to do) go about working her and *is there any other type of 'activity' we could do *like scent work for hounds lure coursing for lurchers. I am not that squeamish but having looked into it a bit am not sure I like the image of a blood soaked ninja  (I suspect thats why previous owner stopped working her  but not before she got a taste for it)

The reactions I have had to telling people about her adventure have also surprised me, naturally I was worried at the time, I have heard some horrible stories about stuck and dying dogs, but I figured it was a normal terrier behavior, although other people seem truly horrified she did this (as did the people I was with and they have 2 (pet) terriers). Is earth work even a common activity nowadays?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a big believer in dogs doing what they were bred for where possible. If you don't like the idea of blood there is always terrier racing to try


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

So am I and she clearly loves it and from what little I know has a good urge and temperament, she was gypsy bred. If it has the benefit of making her a calmer natured dog the rest of the time that's an added bonus, that could have been a fluke though.

She would make a good flusher as well I think, but not heard of terrier racing? Is that common, where could I find out more, she is pretty quick or is there more to it than that.

OH does work with a game keeper so I could just ask him but I don't see eye to eye with him on a few things so was trying to find out for myself.

Its not that I don't like the *idea *of blood, I'm just not sure I will actually like the *reality *of it, judging by some of the photos I have seen, still deciding.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I will be interested to see the replies to this - I too have a terrier but I don't do any "terrier specific" activities - as I wasn't really sure what was available!
Naomi


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

There is usually terrier racing at the game fairs and lurcher and terrier shows and some of the terrier clubs run their own events


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Terriers usually lose their minds in ecstacy doing flyball. I don't encourage any behaviour causing death or suffering to another animal


----------



## sonya4403 (Oct 22, 2012)

Many types of dogs do flyball, border collies mostly but I have seen a variety of breeds. You do need to have a good recall with flyball, to call the dog back use a motivator toy such as a rabbit skin tuggy but only play tuggy if he fetches the ball! 
Terrier racing is basically getting dogs to chase a moving object which is on a line, you could try running away dragging a tuggy for the dog to catch, I am sure he will love it and it will keep you fit as well!
Sonya4403


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

A friend of mine is trying to start up 'earth dog', where the dogs go in tunnels. I've seen this for Dachshunds, but nowhere else for terriers.

Be careful if your dog is digging, working terrier owners recommend never going anywhere without a shovel to dig out, and you might want to think about getting one of those collars where you can track her underground if necessary.

I did working trials for a while with my Fred, but now we do more search type games and that keeps him active just with me. I've got some lovely photos of him climbing trees!

My Patterdale cross and mini daxie hunt and catch rabbits, but they get them on the ground, rather than in holes. I keep towels in the car and will bring them home for lunch. My daxie I've had to work hard on recall with him because he would disappear down a rabbit hole if I'd let him. Lucikly he's got a bit of separation anxiety, so he won't let me get too far away and will come back when called. He lost his harness down a hole though, can't think where else it went!


----------

